# 83 audi Urquattro "Lilith"



## ShadyUrS4 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been working on my Urquattro for close to 7 years now. Im finally getting close to finishing her off and I will so glad when Im done with her. I first bought her up minneapolis for 1750$ and brought her back to asheville. She had no engine or trans and almost no inter. So I had Barry at Finish Line powder coating do the rollcage and now just had the Russell's paint & body paint the car. I've swapped the suspension to a 90 quattro two piece suspension, going to put four piston brembo brakes on it shortly, and Im going to be putting a 20 valve turbo engine soon.

























































































We're also mounting the radiator in the trunk and piping all the air from inside the car through the back and out









Then we had the stripes painted onto it

























Been doing little stuff here and there
















Just got the radiator mounted up today


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

WOW!!!!

Welcome to the forums!!!

And great project. 
Keep the updates coming!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShadyUrS4 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sepp said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the forums!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks man!  I'll for sure keep on keeping on posting updates on its progress. Only thing I got to do now is sale my A6 avant then I can continue on it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Excellent, I've not seen anyone do a replica of that particular car before....very unique!


----------



## ShadyUrS4 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sepp said:


> Excellent, I've not seen anyone do a replica of that particular car before....very unique!


thank you  I wanted to go with this paint scheme cause most the ones I've been seeing were the red,grey and black ones


----------

